# Melco Needle Bar wont go down when sewing starts



## StarShadowSewing (Sep 14, 2013)

I have an older Melco EMC10T. It used to sew fine- but now Needle #1 & #10 wont go down & sew when started. You can manually press it down & it'll start & sometimes sew the entire time or until there is a space/ jump. (Needles #2 thru #9 work fine.) Anyone know what might be causing this?


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

We just had this happen with our Swf. There is a bushing on the pressed foot that wore out. Have it serviced. It may be as simple as that


----------



## Liberty (Jul 18, 2006)

On the EMT machines there was an up stop adjustment on each needle bar. This is exactly the symptoms that would occur when either the up stop needed adjustments OR when the rubber cushions above the presser foot broke and fell off. I've never owned an EMC though...


----------



## JohnHarrison (Oct 13, 2013)

Liberty you are spot on, The EMC Machine has the same upper o-rings the EMT machine has if they have started to degrade or have fallen off completely they will need replacing. Would be best to get the machine serviced as if 1 or 2 have started to have problems the rest may need replacing very soon also.


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

The Swf machines will have the same problem


----------

